# Let's start getting ready for that next Shelter Challenge.



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked on the site,I didn't see a new date yet set for the next one. Maybe Edie knows.

Please let your freinds and family know about it.

Let them know you don't have to join or be a member of SM to participate. I had lots of friends and family voting and they aren't members of SM. IF they want to join,that's great but they don't have to.

The Rescue site does more than animals rescue also. They also have their own Facebook so maybe we can friend or link w/ then on our Facebooks too. 
Shelter+ Challenge by The Animal Rescue Site | Facebook

They don't have to register or sign in on the Shelter Challenge portion,unless they want reminder emails,which does help if you'r new to it.
So let's get the word out early so we can get some numbers.

Thanks everyone that voted!

Hugs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I looked on the site,I didn't see a new date yet set for the next one. Maybe Edie knows.
> 
> Please let your freinds and family know about it.
> 
> ...


 
Here's when the winner will be announced and also when the new challenge starts:

*Shelter+ Challenge winners to be announced December 22nd!* 

We hope you had fun supporting your favorite rescue group in our Holiday Shelter+ Challenge. *Stay tuned: winners will be announced Wednesday, December 22nd!*
*Are you ready for the next Shelter+ Challenge?* The Animal Rescue Site and Petfinder.com are looking forward to continuing the tradition of asking _you_ to help make a difference for your favorite rescue organization. 
*On January 10, 2011,* we will begin the $300,000 Shelter+ Challenge of 2011, helping even more shelters throughout the year. We hope you will help us support local shelters in 2011. Stay tuned for more details!



Thanks again to everyone who voted! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting when the new ones starts I missed it!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Seems weird not to be voting morning and night. The next challenge votes should all go for Norhcentral Maltese Rescue. Perhaps stuffing the ballot box will be perfected by the end of the nest contest.









Michelle, don't forget the "how to" instructions. :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been voting 4 times, two on ipad and 2 on computer. 
I have a PC that's having cable issues and I just haven't called them yet so I'll go ahead and do that. My iphone isn't letting me do my emails so I need that fixed too. Once everything's up and running I'll have 4 ways to vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks Michelle, i miss voting already!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I miss voting too, but ready for the next one and this time using the "michelle tequnique" the whole time


----------

